# Panel in closet



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

'Down in flames' is my bet.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

You know that’s going to get a hamper with clothes piled on it in front of it. Red tag.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Flip it around into the bedroom. Get green tagged, flip it back.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Tear a wall down or flip the can...... or, who has a gas can?


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is that a homeline panel? If so, there is an easy fix actually


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Tear a wall down or flip the can...... or, who has a gas can?


I cary gas on my van... When the customer starts to complain, I throw a little on the breakers and set them on fire.

I then put the fire out and sell a service upgrade, and become the hero in the process.

Only a few people have died, but they probably would have tried to skip out on paying anyway, or left a negative review.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> I cary gas on my van... When the customer starts to complain, I throw a little on the breakers and set them on fire.
> 
> I then put the fire out and sell a service upgrade, and become the hero in the process.
> 
> Only a few people have died, but they probably would have tried to skip out on paying anyway, or left a negative review.


Carry*


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Carry*


Don't be a ...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> Don't be a ...


Words matter when they're the only form we can communicate here!!!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

They are allowed in closets so long as you have your working space and don't store anything combustible in the vicinity. Inspectors just know that won't happen.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Words matter when they're the only form we can communicate here!!!


Words hurt... so bad they eventually get you banned....

Anywhooooo...... Great basketball game last night, lots of homers and touchdowns scored!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Carry*


Carrie.














Hi Majewski wave wave wave


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Robbie Rob said:


> So I guess I misunderstood the definition of panels in closets. We installed a panel on a job and before I installed it in the closet I checked the codebook. “ Not in vicinity of easily ignited material” so I figured as long as it’s not next to close it’s acceptable. The inspector passed it on rough inspection saying that it’s not allowed in the closet *but if we build something over it it will pass. Like a hinged door. *Now on final inspection a different inspector showed up and Will not pass it. I still think the panel should be allowed in the closet because it’s not near any clothes. What do you guys think and any suggestions to fix this issue thanks


Wasn't it Jeebs (M.I.B.) who once eloquently stated ...
"_it looked alright to me_"..

I have no idea why this is not allowed per code , other than cause
there are fabric combustibles and cloth fly lings and such in the 
environment that somehow wiggle their way through the cracks & 
crevices of the panel cover and magically ignite when they land 
conveniently on the bus bar , but it isn't...

BTW , weren't you in agreement to put something over it?


----------



## Robbie Rob (May 14, 2017)

@matt1124 yes it is a home line panel. Are you thinking there is a fire rated cover that can replace the existing one?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Robbie Rob said:


> @matt1124 yes it is a home line panel. Are you thinking there is a fire rated cover that can replace the existing one?


There isn't.

I think it's a dumb rule but it still looks like it's in the closet to me. I would phone the boss inspector and, if that doesn't fly, you're going to have to flip it (if that works).

Putting a door in front of it doesn't work unless it's fire rated and self closing, which would be dumb.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Robbie Rob said:


> So I guess I misunderstood the definition of panels in closets. We installed a panel on a job and before I installed it in the closet I checked the codebook. “ Not in vicinity of easily ignited material” so I figured as long as it’s not next to close it’s acceptable. *The inspector passed it on rough inspection saying that it’s not allowed in the closet but if we build something over it it will pass.* Like a hinged door. *Now on final inspection a different inspector showed up and Will not pass it. * I still think the panel should be allowed in the closet because it’s not near any clothes. What do you guys think and any suggestions to fix this issue thanks


That's a bad bldg dept.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The code is a tad gray here but the nec does state areas such as closet areas. IMO, the location of the panel in the pic above is a violation especially since more shelving and such can be installed there. The closet would never pass around here as a location for a panel. I think the code needs to be more precise on this issue because it comes up alot.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Have the homeowner remove all the clothes. Take down all the shelves, but leave the brackets on the wall.

Get a small sign that says "Electrical Room" and mount it on the door. 

After the final, put the shelving and clothes back.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You should have known better. No way that should fly. Maybe if you build a few new walls with proper clearances it would.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The code is a tad gray here but the nec does state areas such as closet areas. *IMO, the location of the panel in the pic above is a violation especially since more shelving and such can be installed there.* The closet would never pass around here as a location for a panel. I think the code needs to be more precise on this issue because it comes up alot.


So it doesn't pass an inspection because something "can be installed there"? 

If a panel is properly installed in the garage or in the basement someone could/might install shelving in front of it. Should the installation fail because somebody could do something, in the future, that makes it a code violation?

Somebody might get in their car and drive over the speed limit. Should they get a ticket before they do? 

Yeah, technically it's a violation, but there's really nothing wrong with the installation as it stands as long the clearances are met in the code. Not passing this installation in a single family home is just an inspector being a d!ck. 

If I were inspecting it I would pass it, but pull the electrician aside, explain the gray area on the installation and let him know a less forgiving inspector might not have passed it and he might think twice before doing it again.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That sucks. Time to flip a b*tch!


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

The first inspector should be brought in to explain why he passed it in the first place. But even with that said the code says you can't put it in a cloths closet, and you know that. First guy may have assumed that it was a storage closet and didn't ask and was not told. Flip it around and get paid and don't try to get away with that again mister, LOL.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Two of the greatest concerns in the life safety code (which does not apply to single family) are dust and textiles.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Robbie Rob said:


> @matt1124 yes it is a home line panel. Are you thinking there is a fire rated cover that can replace the existing one?


I was just going to say that if you explain to the inspector that it’s a homeline, and that it’s likely to cause a fire in any room, maybe he’ll let you get by. Dumb aluminum buss bar...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

flyboy said:


> So it doesn't pass an inspection because something "can be installed there"?


That was my take on it but that doesn't matter as the code does mention clothes closets. This has been discussed ad nauseum and I even had one cmp member say that if the panel was situated behind a door then it should be okay but that is not how most inspectors look at it.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

What I fail to understand about this code is , if it's 
such a concern about fabrics / fly lings catching fire
why aren't light fixtures in clothes closets required 
to be vapor tight or switches & outlets explosion proof
as they are in say a flower mill??


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

lighterup said:


> What I fail to understand about this code is , if it's
> such a concern about fabrics / fly lings catching fire
> why aren't light fixtures in clothes closets required
> to be vapor tight or switches & outlets explosion proof
> as they are in say a flower mill??



They are required to have a lens to cover the lamp.There use to be a drawing, in the code book, that gave you the dimensions of how and where the fixture could only be located. Not sure if it still does or not.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

J F Go said:


> They are required to have a lens to cover the lamp.There use to be a drawing, in the code book, that gave you the dimensions of how and where the fixture could only be located. Not sure if it still does or not.


Yeah 410.16...it's still there , however a "lense" is not the same as
a vapor tight category

The reason for the lense is so stacked up fabric doesn't have a
chance to lean up against a hot light bulb...begin to burn and
then flame up into a full fire. That makes perfect sense to me.
It used to just say "incandescent" , but now they added the 
L.E.D. language and other specs. of where you can put the
light and what type of bulb .

IMO , the way the OP has a recessed electrical panel in this closet
which appears to accommodate "working space" in front of it is
a completely different topic. I would love for someone to explain 
how this will cause a hazard in the home.


----------



## Robbie Rob (May 14, 2017)

I admit this was a mistake on my end putting it in the closet. I was just trying to save the customer from looking at it on the wall in their bedroom. I miss interpret it the way the code said it. I assumed if it had the proper working space it was not in the vicinity of clothes. The codebook should say “not in closets period.” I guess I should’ve took four years of English courses instead of four years of electrical. Lessoned learned and will never happen again Thanks for all your advice guys


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Robbie Rob said:


> I admit this was a mistake on my end putting it in the closet. I was just trying to save the customer from looking at it on the wall in their bedroom. I miss interpret it the way the code said it. I assumed if it had the proper working space it was not in the vicinity of clothes. The codebook should say “not in closets period.” I guess I should’ve took four years of English courses instead of four years of electrical. Lessoned learned and will never happen again Thanks for all your advice guys


Part of the blame goes with the inspector that passed it on the rough.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I know I'm beating a dead horse , but this code is just stupid.

As if the panels that are put in the basements of these homes
don't regularly get boxes (cardboard :vs_mad:...We have afire
hazard here..fire hazard!) stacked up all around & up against 
them as well as the portable clothing rack on wheels that is
conveniently parked where? Yep right in front of the electrical 
distribution panel:vs_laugh:


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

lighterup said:


> I know I'm beating a dead horse , but this code is just stupid.
> 
> As if the panels that are put in the basements of these homes
> don't regularly get boxes (cardboard :vs_mad:...We have afire
> ...


I can’t even get to them in the garage most of the time they have so many boxes in front of them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> I can’t even get to them in the garage most of the time they have so many boxes in front of them.


Ever work in any small local bodegas?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You Residential fellas ought to take a peak inside any Commercial 'electrical-room' ... ie junk room.

Stop your whining.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

telsa said:


> You Residential fellas ought to take a peak inside any Commercial 'electrical-room' ... ie junk room.
> 
> Stop your whining.


One of my customers built a building a few years ago with HUGE electrical rooms, ridiculous, like small apartment sized. Kind of a waste of space but OK I figure that's great, plenty of room to store whatever in there, I could store gang boxes in there when I am working here in the future, nice. 

NO, not at all. The architects should have given them more storage space. They fill those rooms with toilet paper and paper towels, christmas trees and decorations, etc. etc. etc. One they fill with stacking chairs and folding tables, wall to wall, you can't even set foot in there without moving furniture. One has just a narrow aisle between cardboard boxes stacked floor to ceiling, I could be buried in an avalanche in there.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

telsa said:


> You Residential fellas ought to take a peak inside any Commercial 'electrical-room' ... ie junk room.
> 
> Stop your whining.


:crying:Stop profiling!:crying:


----------

